# How to Defeat Day Time Runing lights?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I have a Canadian car, and as such the Day Time Running lights are half assed for me direct from the Audi factory. The Canadian Allroads are pretty obviously German Market cars modified slightly for Canadian use. This make sense to me as Audi probably knew they wouldn't sell a ton of them up here. Their solution for the Day Time Running lights was a joke at best.
On our Beetle the day time runners worked 100% properly. Your headlight switch was in the off postion. With the handbrake was down, the headlights came on, and the dash lights remained off, if you opened a door, the warning chimed slowly. (bong..........................bong.............................bong)
on the Allroad, if the car is running all the dash lights are on, and the fog lights and marker lights are acting as your DRL's, even if the handbrake is up/activated. You open the driver door on the Allroad while the car is running, or ( just key in and on) and you get the annoying (bbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)








No my lights aren't on!!! arrrgghhe!
The Beetle only did that sound if you had the headlights on and opened the driver door. 
Second beef, when you get in the car and it's daylight, you start driving, the sun goes down, it's dark now. All my dash lights are already on, so I'm thinking everything is wonderful, then I realize "hey I'm only driving with my fog lights on here!, no wonder I can't see ****!"
Clearly Audi took the easy road and just basically wired the the ignition into the first click+ fog lights on the headlight switch. Cheap solution to DRL law in Canada. Turning the switch to that position does nothing but turn on the taillights, the fogs stay on. If you turn the actual headlights on the fogs go off, but who wants to run with those Xenon's on all the time?
I looked in the fuel panel on the drivers side of the dash, I was hoping it was as easy as pulling a fuse, but I didn't see a DRL fuse.
Is there a DRL fuse, or a DRL Relay somewhere else that I can just pull? Or is there another method to beating the DRL. 



_Modified by G60 Carat at 5:00 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

this has bothered me aswell
I found nothing so far


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

hey asking around I was told its the headlight switch itself thats different on the canadian models
dont know if its true 
but hmm...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

that does sound odd. my advice would be to get the US-spec headlight switch, or the euro switch?
if that doesn't fix it, i don't know what your other options would be, sorry.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_hey asking around I was told its the headlight switch itself thats different on the canadian models


I was told the exact same thing, by my local VW/Audi tuner.
So maybe some American Switches would fix this problem?? Euro switches probably don't have DRL either?


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_So maybe some American Switches would fix this problem?? Euro switches probably don't have DRL either?

If it's the same as the VW setup then all you need to do is replace the switch and find whichever lead for the DRL's runs into the switch and either snap it off or cover it with tape.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

so I have to replace the switch and cut a wire?
Shouldn't it just be one or the other?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

you don't have to snap a wire.... just put electrical tape over the contact on the switch that enables DRLs.... this is assuming the switch itself doesn't defeat them. i used to do that on my old Mk4... just electrical tape will work.
switches aren't _that_ much... if you're passionate enough about getting rid of the DRL's, i'd try both. Get the american or euro switch, if that doesn't work, tape off the lead that does the DRLs. unfortunately i have no idea which lead it is, as my american-spec car doesn't have DRLs.... so under that assumption, it would be safe to say trying plan "A" might work.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

i dont own an allroad yet, am thinking about it but, if its anything like a mkv or other modern vag com cars, go in and turn them off. i did that with my mkv. dont cut, just switch them off.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_i dont own an allroad yet, am thinking about it but, if its anything like a mkv or other modern vag com cars, go in and turn them off. i did that with my mkv. dont cut, just switch them off.

Nope,.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4041644


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_i dont own an allroad yet, am thinking about it but, if its anything like a mkv or other modern vag com cars, go in and turn them off. i did that with my mkv. dont cut, just switch them off.

the allroad will be more like the MK4's than the Mk5's as far as what can do with the electrical through the VAG-COM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

